# My season so far... And edits and randoms.



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

damn, nice quiver, nice conditions. favorite board? the more I look at united shapes the more I want one. deep reach/cadet? sizes and how much do you weigh? kazu too small?


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Only watched the first video, but that Spring Break looks like it has the worst float ever, thing is like a foot under the snow at all times, what's up with that?


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

It's super light bottomless blower in like 40" my nose was up it was under the snow but it was up. Do you really expect the nose to be completely out on 30-40" day? No float are you kidding me? With 92mm of taper. Show me a video of blower on a 40" day where the nose is just floating completely out of the snow. God people are so dumb on this forum.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Parkerross said:


> It's super light bottomless blower in like 40" my nose was up it was under the snow but it was up. Do you really expect the nose to be completely out on 30-40" day? No float are you kidding me? With 92mm of taper. Show me a video of blower on a 40" day where the nose is just floating completely out of the snow. God people are so dumb on this forum.


Hard to tell when the camera is always covered in snow or bouncing around brah.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, @Parkerross, awesome conditions! That's super light fluff! Thanks for sharing, made me smile wide 
Great conditions to exercise jumps; how hard was it to dig yourself out after spills? . We had some nice deep last week, sooo soft n smooth to land that even I began to seek for take offs. 

Only ever experienced such snow in Japan (@AmberLamps: my board which usually surfaces till the hind bindings in deep Alps pow and entirely in dense AK blower, was deep below snow surface there, snow high up to my legs; snow is too light, way not dense enough to carry one even at speed; it's a cloud one flies _through_; strange experience at first, but an awsome feeling; one feels how the snow parts around ones legs).

Where was this?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm to dum to click any of the stuff in this thread


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> i'm to dum to click any of the stuff in this thread


Yeah stick to Tinder


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yeah stick to Tinder


I'm pretty sure you meant Grindr!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Kenai said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant Grindr!


Haha I laughed out loud at McDonald's, haha everyone turned their head haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Just curious, we're there trees on that mountain at one time?
I think it's the worst when they rape the whole mtn side & leave it bare.

Gawd I love powder.:grin:

Good to see you're working on your superman dive.
Almost got er. 

Few more tries & you should have er down.


TT


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

neni said:


> Wow, @Parkerross, awesome conditions! That's super light fluff! Thanks for sharing, made me smile wide
> Great conditions to exercise jumps; how hard was it to dig yourself out after spills? . We had some nice deep last week, sooo soft n smooth to land that even I began to seek for take offs.
> 
> Only ever experienced such snow in Japan (@AmberLamps: my board which usually surfaces till the hind bindings in deep Alps pow and entirely in dense AK blower, was deep below snow surface there, snow high up to my legs; snow is too light, way not dense enough to carry one even at speed; it's a cloud one flies _through_; strange experience at first, but an awsome feeling; one feels how the snow parts around ones legs).
> ...


Probably one one of the best days of my life. Def a crazy experience its really like you're floating in a cloud. This was at my home mountain in Eden, Utah Powder Mountain the day after christmas it was like 43" in 24hrs. Getting up wasn't so bad I was just trying not fall and have to get up. I love sending it off big things on days like that but I was riding the wrong board for taking really big jumps and drops. Capita Springbreaks are kind fragile and not really made for sending it big. 

Today should be pretty awesome they're expecting another 40"+ the next couple days and 15" in the last 24hrs and 25" in the last 48hrs but I'm stuck at work.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow. I don't think I have ever been in pow close to that deep. Best I've had was prob 10-12", I can't imagine 40". Cool vids bro. Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Parkerross said:


> Probably one one of the best days of my life. Def a crazy experience its really like you're floating in a cloud. This was at my home mountain in Eden, Utah Powder Mountain the day after christmas it was like 43" in 24hrs. Getting up wasn't so bad I was just trying not fall and have to get up. I love sending it off big things on days like that but I was riding the wrong board for taking really big jumps and drops. Capita Springbreaks are kind fragile and not really made for sending it big.
> 
> Today should be pretty awesome they're expecting another 40"+ the next couple days and 15" in the last 24hrs and 25" in the last 48hrs but I'm stuck at work.


Yeah that looked sweet.
That polar storm cycle around Christmas brought some pretty good snow conditions. We had a couple awesome days with uncharacteristically good light snow for the coast. Most I rode was only 56cm 24hr and it was insane. But.... super crowded haha there's been another few even deeper days, but yeah work gets in the way of those.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

I think there was more snow in the frames of your first video than has fallen on the entire Northeast this season. I really gotta make my way to Utah one of these days. The mountains are all like 30-45 minutes from the airport too right?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Those were dope, music choices were solid esp the first one. The right song can really bring the stoke level up on any edit. 

Most curious about how those Korua's ride. My probable first choice when I decide to grab my first pow dedicated/specialist board. Love what the brand appears to be about and Stephan Maurer is one of my fave riders. 




WasabiCanuck said:


> Wow. I don't think I have ever been in pow close to that deep. Best I've had was prob 10-12", I can't imagine 40"



As someone who rides in the land of ice & hard pack, we get excited over 10-15 cm "pow" days loll ... but on the flip-side, 6 more days before I make the pilgrimage to the holy land that is Whistler haha. To say were stoked is an understatement.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Sons of Thunder said:


> I think there was more snow in the frames of your first video than has fallen on the entire Northeast this season. I really gotta make my way to Utah one of these days. The mountains are all like 30-45 minutes from the airport too right?


Haha... Yeah we've been having an epic winter 72" in the last 7 days at powmow and way more at brighton and snowbird.

Yeah cottonwoods resorts are all fairly close to the airport. Powder Mountain where I ride and Snowbasin are are further north and about 90min away from the airport.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Another edit from thurs day.

https://vimeo.com/201335938


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Work on you're riding form/ballance those flailing arms are distracting and ypu seem off balance a lot. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Wow. I don't think I have ever been in pow close to that deep. Best I've had was prob 10-12", I can't imagine 40". Cool vids bro. Keep them coming!!!!


THIS. 



AmberLamps said:


> Work on you're riding form/ballance those flailing arms are distracting and ypu seem off balance a lot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Not THIS. Lamps, he didn't ask for advice, and he's ripping some nice lines. Unsolicited advice to someone who clearly can ride is quite dickish. 

Parker, ignore this clown, and keep sharing Utah!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

stop hating, the shit is sick. post a video of you riding.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jae said:


> stop hating, the shit is sick. post a video of you riding.


Stop hating... now let me see? Unreasonable numbers of sweet snowboards? Super deep blower pow? Rubbing it in our faces? Fuck this guy!


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Stop hating... now let me see? Unreasonable numbers of sweet snowboards? Super deep blower pow? Rubbing it in our faces? Fuck this guy!


Haha I'd feel the same way if I wasn't having the season of my life. I've been thinning my quiver down to like 9 boards. If it makes you feel any better no snow in forecast for a week and today is gonna be a bluebird groomer day. Gonna be trench laying day.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Parkerross said:


> Haha I'd feel the same way if I wasn't having the season of my life. I've been thinning my quiver down to like 9 boards. If it makes you feel any better no snow in forecast for a week and today is gonna be a bluebird groomer day. Gonna be trench laying day.


post videos of you getting low on dem sweet boards. which ones do you dig?


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Speaking of Utah....not sure if people know this or not but Utah has among the best annual average snowfall in the world with 3 Utah resorts in the top 10 if these stats are to be believed. This list comes from Unofficial Networks here's the link.

42 Ski Resorts That Get The Most Snow In The World | Unofficial Networks

I omitted the last 10 or so resorts cuz I'm lazy. :grin:

I was surprised when I first saw this, I always thought of Utah as dry but that is a ton of precipitation. Sadly my home of Canada barely cracks the top 20. I was surprised Japan was so low, I lived there for 2 years and they get tons of snow. Anyhow I thought this was interesting info to share since we are discussing Utah pow.


Historical Snowfall Statistics for ski resorts

Name of Resort Country annual snowfall in inches (in) annual snowfall in meters (m)
Mt Baker Washington USA 641 16.3
Mt Rainer Washington USA 624 15.85
Alyeska USA 600 15.24
Alta Utah USA 520 13.2
Snowbird Utah USA 500 12.7
Solitude Utah USA 500 12.7
Jackson Hole Wyoming USA 500 12.7
Kirkwood Mt USA 473 12.0
Rasutsu Japan 472 12.0
Stevens Pass Washington USA 471 11.96
Sugar Bowl California USA 464 11.78
Grand Targhee Wyoming USA 463 11.76
Whistler Blackcomb Canada 457 11.63
Squaw Valley USA 450 11.43
Niseko Japan 433 11
Nagano Japan 433 11
Hirafu Japan 433 11
Mt Hood Meadows Oregon USA 430 10.9
Banff Canada 400 10.1
Big Sky USA 400 10.1
Powder Mt Utah USA 400 10.1
Whitewater BC Canada 397 10.1
Boreal USA 395 10.0
Crystal Creek Washington USA 390 9.9
Mt Washington BC Canada 383 9.7
Brighton Resort Utah USA 381 9.67
Wolf Creek Colorado USA 379 9.62
Chamonix France 377 9.6


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I was surprised Japan was so low, I lived there for 2 years and they get tons of snow.


Probably cos they have a shorter season... :dunno:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

neni said:


> Probably cos they have a shorter season... :dunno:


Good point I hadn't thought of that. There isn't much snowboarding in Japan in April except maybe Hokkaido from what I can remember but that was like 17 years ago so I could be wrong.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

My buddy and I tested my 420 152 and 420 PH 154 last Saturday and the conclusion was they rip and another edit. I also just picked up a hero 5 and another session so I should have more angles in my next edit.

Enjoy

https://vimeo.com/204346829


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Parkerross said:


> My buddy and I tested my 420 152 and 420 PH 154 last Saturday and the conclusion was they rip and another edit. I also just picked up a hero 5 and another session so I should have more angles in my next edit.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> https://vimeo.com/204346829


any difference in feel? I miss the feeling of TBT in pow sometimes


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

huge difference in feel IMO.

PH is much more playful like the 20/20 softer in the nose and tail quicker in trees a little better float. Seemed faster on groomers (same base so I don't know why it would be any faster)

The regular 420 is feels much wider even though its only like 1cm wider its Stiffer in the nose and tail, doesn't turn as quick, rails turns harder, lands jumps and drops better, more stable.

But they are both like bucking broncos in the chop and ride fine on groomed but that choppy shit is no fun on these. 

Super fun boards though... At the moment I plan on keeping both.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Heading to Utah on first week of March. I need to experience this.


----------

